# Getex soon in Abu Dhabi



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Getex to be held in capital in November*

26 June 2005 

ABU DHABI — The Gulf Education and Training Exhibition is making its Abu Dhabi debut from November 16-18 at the request of visitors and exhibitors at several past Getex Dubai shows.

Anselm Godinho, Managing Director, IC and E, the organisers of Getex, said: "Visitors from Abu Dhabi and Al Ain at the past few shows of Getex Dubai have repeatedly expressed the need for exhibition to be held at Abu Dhabi. This demand was supported by a majority of exhibitors. The decision to hold the show in Abu Dhabi is in direct response to this demand."

According to a survey conducted by Mecorp at the 17th Getex, 72 per cent of the students surveyed said that they found the university they were looking for at Getex. On the other hand, 85 per cent of the respondents found the course they were looking for at the show, albeit not necessarily in the university of their initial choice. The survey covered respondents from the UAE, other Arab nationalities, other Asian nationalities, Europeans, Americans, as well as students from the rest of the world.

Over the past six years, the education sector has grown rapidly in Abu Dhabi. With a total of 300 public schools and 180 private schools, the search for quality higher education options is pressing for the graduating students. While many students do travel to the Dubai edition of the show, the Abu Dhabi location is expected to boost both the number of visitors from the Emirate, as well as the time spent per visitor exploring study options. 

Getex Abu Dhabi will bring special focus on Higher Education courses such as MBA, Human Resource Management, IT and e-Learning and Medical education, amongst others. It will also highlight new methods of study including real time e-learning solutions that will be promoted by various exhibitors. The event is expected to feature exhibitors from various countries including US, Australia, Canada, India, Singapore, United Kingdom and the entire Middle East among others.


----------

